# I think Pasta is getting ready to die



## astrovan2487

Yesterday I got home from work and everything was normal, Pasta was a little clumsier than normal and seemed weaker than normal but we still took our normal walk with my puppy Copper and Pasta watched us play at the playground. As I was feeding her dinner I noticed her back left leg starting to slip out from under her but she was still moving on her own. She ate, went to the bathroom on her own and laid down for the rest of the night like she normally does. She tried to get up several times and as usual had difficulty but she never got up. I gave her her normal pain meds and went to sleep. She did not move all night, she normally paces a lot. This morning she cannot get up, would barely lift her head, eyes hardly staying open. I forced her to drink some pedialite and water but even most of that just fell out of her mouth. She won't eat. She acts like she is paralyzed but occasionally will move her limbs and tries to get up. I've tried to help her get up and walk when she tries to get up but her feet legs keep going limp under her and her head drops. The look in her eyes is bad, like she's given up. She has almost died and miraculously came back 3-4 times in the past few years but I don't think she will this time, though I just don't know.
Three mornings ago she had a really bad fall but she didn't make a sound and I helped her back up and she seemed fine. I feel so guilty that I let her fall, should have been paying better attention. I keep thinking maybe she ruptured a disk or something and it just took this long to take effect. She's just lying there and can barely keep her eyes open. This is so horrible, Pasta is my first dog and I've had her since I was 18, she's my best friend and my whole world. I don't know what to do, I guess I'm planning on putting her to sleep Saturday if she dosent get any better. She does not look like she's in pain just weak and has no energy. Sorry for the long post I'm just grabbing at straws hoping that it's something weird she'll come back from like she always has. Please pray for Pasta


----------



## Jenny720

I know when they are about to pass away they have a very distinct heavy way of breathing right before they pass. She sounds like pasta may be in pain or just to weak to move. Is there anyway you can get a vet to come to your house sooner to see if there is anything that can be done. Will be praying for pasta.


----------



## astrovan2487

Her breathing is very soft, barely moving. I'm going to call the vet just in case to see if maybe the combination of pain meds might have some weird reaction but I don't think there's anything they can do, she's 16 years and 3 months old, the life in her eyes is just gone, she's not fighting anymore this time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Astrovan sending my prayers for Pasta and you. This is so hard. I just went through this and it is a very hard decision to make b/c they do come back from the edge. You know her and not eating is a sign. I know you will make her as comfortable as possible. My heart goes out to you . Hugs to both you and Pasta.


----------



## kelbonc

My heart goes out to you. Keeping you and Pasta in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## astrovan2487

Took her to the vet and she said it's something neurological, either a stroke of a brain tumor. She said it's definitely not a vestibular episode like she had 3 years ago. One of her eyes was not working the way it should. She keeps trying to get up but when I help her up her back legs act like they are paralyzed but she still has some feeling in them. Slightly better from this morning but still really does not look good.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Hang in there! They have a funny way of coming back. A stroke in a dog or cat is different from that of people and they can come back really well. My 15 year old cat had a stroke that paralyzed her and within three weeks she was almost back to normal when she had another one, not as severe. A few weeks later she was back, walked a touch like a drunken sailor, but lived a happy and healthy three more years!

Sending healing thoughts to the both of you!


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I know how heartbreaking this is to see your best friend feeling bad. I am sorry for both of you.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## astrovan2487

Pasta had exactly what you are talking about with your cat happened 3 years ago. Nursed her back from the brink of death and she was almost 100% recovered in about a month. The vet said it was a vestibular episode which looks a lot like a stroke. The vet doesn't think it's that this time but I will keep trying everything I can to help her. The vet isn't open Saturday so I'm giving her until Monday and if she does not seem like she's improving I think the right thing to do is let her go.


----------



## MayzieGSD

Sending good thoughts to you and Pasta.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sending thoughts and prayers for Pasta.


----------



## carmspack

may I give you my heartfelt best wishes


----------



## wolfstraum

Poor Pasta...   

I hope she picks up but at 16+???? This is the hardest thing that you face with a dog....

<<<<HUGS>>>>


Lee


----------



## phgsd

I'm so sorry  Hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## newlie

Such a terribly hard decision to make when your heart is breaking. You know your Pasta better than anybody, so I feel sure that that whatever you decide will be the right thing. We are all behind you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I'm so sorry you are having to say goodbye. You will know when the time comes and will make the right decision. I look at quality of life. If the dog seems to be content and not in pain, I wait until something changes.


----------



## astrovan2487

My beautiful Pasta is fading away fast. She is basically just breathing at this point. I've tried to move her and give her water but she dosent even move her eyes anymore. I am losing it. Just took this picture of her at 6:10 pm yesterday on our walk, if I would have known what was coming I would have done more with her yesterday, I still had a cup of dog ice cream that I wanted to give her.


----------



## dogma13

Aww.Time to lay with her and tell her how much you love her as she crosses over peacefully.Hugs for you.


----------



## GatorBytes

astrovan2487 said:


> My beautiful Pasta is fading away fast. She is basically just breathing at this point. I've tried to move her and give her water but she dosent even move her eyes anymore. I am losing it. Just took this picture of her at 6:10 pm yesterday on our walk, if I would have known what was coming I would have done more with her yesterday, I still had a cup of dog ice cream that I wanted to give her.


 
If it should be that I grow weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this last battle -- can't be won.

You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears
Would you want I suffer so?
When the time comes, please, let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend.
Only, stay with me until the end
And hold me close and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Don't grieve that it must be you
Who must decide this thing to do;
We've been so close -- we two -- these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

_— Author Unknow__n_


----------



## Traveler's Mom

That is so beautiful, GatorBytes. So beautiful.

This is so hard for us that love so deeply.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## maxtmill

Such a sweet old girl! My thoughts are with you both. Just be with her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Astrovan lay with her ,cuddle and tell her how much you love her. Sending hugs to you and Pasta. the poem Gator Bytes sent is so true and yet the hardest decision we make.


----------



## lexiz

Praying for you and your girl....


----------



## newlie

Astrovan, just hold her so that the last thing she knows is the sound of your voice and the warmth of your arms.

Beautiful poem, Gator. 

I am going to have to stop reading these posts at work, you can only cry at your desk so often before people start thinking that you are weird.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry, but she's had a good life. It sounds like it is time. Tell her what a great girl she was. Yep, can only cry so much at your desk.


----------



## car2ner

my two past dogs, I remember their exits. One found a sunny spot in the soft green grass and went to sleep, forever.

my other little dog seemed to want to do the same thing but just couldn't bare to leave her family. She went to sleep at the vets with me holding her. I still had cookies I had saved special for her. 

Yeah, I still cry. I miss them. I hope you cry smile because you remember so very many wonderful memories with Pasta.


----------



## wyoung2153

Oh, I am so sorry to read this.. so many thoughts and prayers your way.. hold her tight and let he know just how much she is loved.


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so sorry Lindsey.....I can't imagine how hard this waiting is.....but I think everyone is right when they say to sit with her and hold her and love her ......

<<<<<hugs>>>>>>

Lee


----------



## astrovan2487

I was hoping so bad that she would die on her own yesterday, it looked like she would. Last night she started trying to get up and looks somewhat alert. This is what I feared worst. She is sitting in her bed with her head up looking around like she always did but it's like the back half of her body can't do anything. She can occasionally move her back legs but when I pick her up they cross and you have to position her legs to get her to somewhat stand on her own. The vet is not open tomorrow so I have to make a decision by 4 today. I suppose I could find another vet but I don't know if I should wait longer. Pasta has come back from what everyone thought was sure death a few times in the past 2-3 years so I just keep thinking a tiny hope that she might get better. She does not look like she is in pain just looks confused but I don't know if it's right to keep her alive too much longer like this.


----------



## wolfstraum

I opened this with tears...thought for sure you were going to say she was gone.....seems she is really a fighter! 


This is the hardest thing we ever have to deal with owning a dog.....we love them so much we don't want to let them go, but we love them so much we have to let them go....


<<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## astrovan2487

We are going to say goodbye tonight. I can't bear it but know it's selfish to keep her alive like this. Caring for this dog the past few years has given so much meaning to my life I don't know what I'll do without her. Thank you all for your kind thoughts. This is killing me inside, so many things I wish I would have done with her, I took for granted how long she was living.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

astrovan2487 said:


> I was hoping so bad that she would die on her own yesterday, it looked like she would. Last night she started trying to get up and looks somewhat alert. This is what I feared worst. She is sitting in her bed with her head up looking around like she always did but it's like the back half of her body can't do anything. She can occasionally move her back legs but when I pick her up they cross and you have to position her legs to get her to somewhat stand on her own. The vet is not open tomorrow so I have to make a decision by 4 today. I suppose I could find another vet but I don't know if I should wait longer. Pasta has come back from what everyone thought was sure death a few times in the past 2-3 years so I just keep thinking a tiny hope that she might get better. She does not look like she is in pain just looks confused but I don't know if it's right to keep her alive too much longer like this.


I know how hard this is. Lucky had the same episodes your discussing with Pasta. He was still fighting to stay with us. He was falling a lot and on the night before I called the vet he had refused to allow us to move him from the sun room to the family room or upstairs to my bedroom. At 1:30 I heard him crying and ran downstairs and found he had fallen and was unable to lift himself. We moved him and he slept next to me ,him on his family room bed. For us Lucky had multiple falls so it was dangerous for him to be alone. He still had his appetite but he was confused ,would circle around was starting to not recognize people. It is so difficult to know the right time. again thinking of you and Pasta.

I just read your post. Sending hugs to you and your girl. I know how hard this is.


----------



## Shade

Hugs to you and your family and a swift easy transition for Pasta tonight over the bridge, she will have lots of company to watch over her :hugs:


----------



## Heartandsoul

I am so sorry . You and Pasta had such a long life. Though never long enough for mere humans. Pasta is beautiful inside and out. Anyone can see this with the picture you included. 

There is something so special about seniors. Our beloved canines teach us so much but seniors teach us wisdom. 

It has been two years since my precious Lacy passed at just under 15years old. Like you, we had a few hours to just be. 

May what she has given and what she has taught you be your strength and your comfort. All she knows and has learned from you is all she ever needed. That she was loved.


----------



## astrovan2487

I laid her on the couch next to me. She is completely limp and barely opened her eyes when I picked her up. This is the right thing to do.


----------



## G-burg

Never an easy thing to do, that's for sure.. Sending you lots of positive energy in this difficult time... 

Letting them go when it's the right time is our greatest gift to them.. May not feel like at the time, though..


----------



## wolfstraum

They are such a big part of us, losing them is the hardest thing about them.....and the worst decision to make.....just remember that part of loving her is giving her the freedom of old age and it's release...

<<hugs>>



Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

astrovan2487 said:


> I laid her on the couch next to me. She is completely limp and barely opened her eyes when I picked her up. This is the right thing to do.


Just ell her its Ok for her to leave . she can watch you and guide you from the bridge where she will know no pain. Take care of yourself.


----------



## astrovan2487

Pasta was put to sleep today at 4. My vet was nice enough to come to the house even though she dosent do house calls. She was so tired looking, there was fear and confusion in her eyes. She would occasionally try to get up but could barely manage to prop her head up a little. As soon as she would lift her head she would look around confused and panicked like she didn't see me so I put my arm around her neck and she would calmly lay back down. I laid next to her and held her paw while she died. I knew she was gone when her beautiful ears went limp. I sobbed like a child.
She took one last ride in her favorite thing in the world, the van, and we took her to get cremated. 
It pains me to think that the 11 years we shared together are done, she had literally been the only stable thing in my life since I turned 18. I will really miss seeing her goofy wide eyed look she would give me when I came home from work, so excited to see me but too aloof to enjoy being petted. There is some comfort knowing that we did a lot together just recently despite her fragile state. I just hope that when I die I'm near good enough to go to heaven to be with her again some day.


----------



## Jenny720

My deepest sympathies. I wish there were any words that can make you feel better. Pasta is at peace and will be forever watching over you. You gave each other so much in this life and will one day be together again.


----------



## LittleBear

I loved seeing your photos of Shasta with her grey face, such a sweet girl, and I would say, "old is gold"...those memories and so many of her in youth will live on. I truly am sorry for your loss, like so many here, I feel your pain, hugs and my deepest condolences.


----------



## newlie

So very sorry, astro. Try to think of Pasta now young and free again, running and playing with no pain. She will be waiting for you one day when your times comes, cherish your memories until then. Rest in peace, sweet Pasta.


----------



## car2ner

my thoughts are prayers are with you


----------



## wolfstraum

<<<<hugs>>>>> Lindsey.... 

Lee


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

So sorry for your loss. Run free little girl! 

That was a beautiful picture you just posted of her. May I suggest you add her picture to the banner thread and maybe she can be one of the forum's banner dogs?


----------



## selzer

She was loved, and she had a wonderful life with you. I can tell by the post you have made that she and you had a special bond that is everything to the dog. She had that. Don't feel bad about grieving her. We have that loss because it was so good. And we can't have one without the other. But the pain of passing will lesson and you can then remember all the good times and good things that you and she journeyed through in your time together, what you have learned together. 

I'm sorry, but I am glad she is not suffering or confused any more. And I think you have another critter that will keep away the terrible hole in our home. When the time is right, maybe you will choose to love another too.


----------



## lexiz

This thread never fails to bring tears to my eyes. Pasta lived such a long, full life. You made her transition so peaceful. My prayers are with you and sweet Pasta.


----------



## Nikitta

So sorry.


----------



## Lobo dog

Pasta was one of the first dogs I remember seeing when I joined the forum. The beautiful stature she maintained into her senior years was so amazing to me, and the lovely silver grace she had in her face touched my soul. Her sweet goofy name is one that has really stuck with me and that I will always remember (is there a story behind her name?). I cried as I read through this thread, what a beautiful life you provided for her and what great love she gave you in return. My deepest condolences to you. You will be in my prayers tonight <3


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## maxtmill

So sorry for your loss. Pasta was lucky to have had you!


----------



## Remo

I want to publicly thank Lindsey for giving this very special dog such a wonderful life and for loving her so very much.

She lived to a grand old age under your loving care and there is no doubt that she knew you loved her to the moon and back.

There are tears streaming down my face as I write this and I want you to know that you are in my thoughts and heart at this sad, sad time.

There is an essay calling "Living Love" by Martin Scot Kosins - when you are ready please read it - I find it very comforting when I lose a beloved dog. Have a box of Kleenex handy when you read it. 

Again - thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving your heart so completely to your adopted girl. Doing rescue both makes your heart full and breaks it back apart again when you hear that one of your fosters has passed. You are so happy to know that the rest of their life was so much better than their previous life, but it still hurts all the same when they go to the Bridge.


----------



## Miss Molly May

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kelbonc

My heart goes out to you. So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. Run free sweet Pasta.


----------



## astrovan2487

Thank you all so much for caring, it means a lot to know that there are others that understand the pain of losing such a great friend. Pasta got her nickname from both my ex b/f and my husband. Both of them strangely called her Pasta and it really stuck because she was so clumsy and goofy for a german shepherd, like a wet noodle. She was really one of a kind, tons of people that got to know her always noted how weird she was, not like a "normal" dog, I loved it. Copper is trying her best to cheer me up being an oblivious life loving puppy, don't think she knows what happened. I'm so glad I have her to keep me company. I know Copper's addition to the family was perfect and did not upset Pasta at all, I think if anything it perked her up a bit. Caring so intensively for Pasta in the many years that she was a fragile senior really made my life full. I think that when time (or my husband) allows it I will either try to foster or adopt another senior GSD.


----------



## Remo

Gee - I think I know someone that can help you out when the time comes for you to foster or adopt!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. I know that we will see them again.Run free sweet girl run free.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss  RIP Pasta


----------



## Miss Molly May

astrovan2487 said:


> Thank you all so much for caring, it means a lot to know that there are others that understand the pain of losing such a great friend. Pasta got her nickname from both my ex b/f and my husband. Both of them strangely called her Pasta and it really stuck because she was so clumsy and goofy for a german shepherd, like a wet noodle. She was really one of a kind, tons of people that got to know her always noted how weird she was, not like a "normal" dog, I loved it. Copper is trying her best to cheer me up being an oblivious life loving puppy, don't think she knows what happened. I'm so glad I have her to keep me company. I know Copper's addition to the family was perfect and did not upset Pasta at all, I think if anything it perked her up a bit. Caring so intensively for Pasta in the many years that she was a fragile senior really made my life full. I think that when time (or my husband) allows it I will either try to foster or adopt another senior GSD.


I love the nickname you gave her (Pasta) and was wondering how it came about it (thanks for sharing)! These are happy memories to keep forever! Miss Pasta will always be true and clumsy to your heart!


----------



## Jo_in_TX

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel the loss in your words.


----------



## wolfstraum

*Pasta*

I do think she enjoyed having Naughty from all the photos you did of the two of them.....and she stayed around until Naughty got settled in and knew to take care of you

<<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## astrovan2487

I never thought it would be this hard without her, she was such a big part of my life it's depressing being in the house. Rearranged the whole house so that her stuff is put away but I still keep catching myself looking around for her. I kept trying to prepare myself for her loss but nothing got me ready for it really. Took pictures of her every week at least, every walk we went on I made sure to give her a big hug and tell her how much I loved her, every meal was homemade food from a plate, took her swimming every week last summer thinking this may be her last time. Her last walk she got an extra long hug and I will remember that forever. There's just something so special about that dog, seems like the older she got the sweeter and happier she was.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

It is so hard. I understand how hard it is. Thinking of you. I


----------



## wolfstraum

It does seem like they get sweeter and more attached as they get older......and Pasta was obviously a sweetie and well loved....I know that every day I look at Csabre who is 12.5 and hope she doesn't leave me for a long time.....You were so lucky to have her so long....and it makes it all the harder to have lost her after so long....


Hug your puppy and sooner or later, another one will need you that will help fill your heart


Lee


----------



## wyoung2153

Oh Gosh.. I am so sorry to read this. Sitting at work choked up.. I can't even imagine. Please know that so many prayers and positive thoughts are being sent your way from so many of us here. Please continue to share her stories.. you gave her a beautiful life. :hugs:


----------



## Lars1

So very sorry for your loss. My wife and I are walking down the very path you just did with your sweet girl pasta. Your are a wonderful person and gave her exactly what she needed, your love and comfort. Believe they hear your words and feel your love. Just know she is without pain in a wonderful place and will forever be looking down watching over you as she always did, she will forever be where ever you are! Thoughts and prayers for you..


----------



## astrovan2487

Lee, I bet Csabre will live a long while, she looked super healthy and happy when I saw her. It was so awesome having a puppy and such an old senior to care for, it was like the best of both worlds. Pasta was so patient with the puppy, she just loved watching her run around and play. She always had a big dog smile on her face the past few months like she was so content. Everything about her is still so vivid I just hope I don't forget all the details with time. Thank you all so much for the replies, it really does help thru this horrible time.


----------

